

Software problems and poor quality control cause a fatal radiation overdose - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2010/01/22/us/Radiation.html?hp

======
mhb
Also see:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/health/24radiation.html?pa...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/24/health/24radiation.html?pagewanted=1&hp)

